# PUBLIC APOLOGY



## JeX- (Jan 13, 2003)

As you have noticed I have forged reviews from other areas of the web claiming it was mine. 

All I can say is I am *deeply* sorry for what I have done, the reason for my actions where such that I want'ed to make a BIG impression of myself in the reviewing skills category.  Although this is no excuse for what i have done. 

I will accept FULL responcibility for my actions and take ANY punishment which is given to me, even if it includes to be removed from the magazine staff or even for the forum. 

I would acctually thank shingyau for reaveling my forgary, as it had made me realise how much of a fool i am. 

I especially apologise to KiVan and Alexander for what I have done, I am aware I may have damaged the Forum's high built reputation.

Again I cannot exspess the fact that I want to truly appologise for everything which I have done. 

As i said, I will be willing to accept any action of punishment drown to me, as I deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also plan to apologise to the true authors of the reviews, I should have known better not to carry out an action so awfull as this. 

-T J


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2003)

I believe him too....
Give him a second chance!


----------



## kutabare (Jan 13, 2003)

At least you have apologised and not just disappeared, that’s the main thing.


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> I believe him too....
> Give him a second chance!Â
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is it would be the third chance, not the second


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2003)

QUOTE(coolcat @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> Problem is it would be the third chance, not the second


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)

Gee TJ you don't need to get that depressed...


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jan 13, 2003)

i forgive u but next time dont do that that not nice


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2003)

At least you owned up


----------



## Smith (Jan 13, 2003)

Does it count as owning up if you do it after you get busted?


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 13, 2003)

I do have to give him that, He did own up to it, but I will say this. 

This pretty much applies to everyone as well 

You are a member of GBATEMP most important for you T.J you are part of the mag, what you do isnt just bad on you, it also effects GBAtemp. KiVan and all the others have worked hard to give GBAtemp a good reputation. And not only do you hurt GBAtemp, you also hurt everyone else that is apart of this group..

In all honestly its not us you need to be apologizing to, Its KiVan, and Alexander who trusted you.


----------



## shingyau (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't thank me, I didn't feel good writing those posts. To an extent I understand where you're coming from - there was a lot of pressure on you to do well from the others here.  Remember that proof of your character comes from the way you react to pressure. To use a footballing analogy, be a David Beckham, not a Mark Bosnich


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 13, 2003)

QUOTE(shingyau @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> Don't thank me, I didn't feel good writing those posts. To an extent I understand where you're coming from - there was a lot of pressure on you to do well from the others here.Â Remember that proof of your character comes from the way you react to pressure. To use a footballing analogy, be a David Beckham, not a Mark Bosnich


I totally disagree with you, GBAtemp is not like other forums, and the people here, dont rush you, we dont expect you to be perfect. Only thing we ask and expect. Is if you are going to be mature, and HONEST. We dont care about, how well something is done. Most of us anyway..  I mean right now I am starting to do some FAQ's most people want them and I figured it would be fun to do, But I am not going to copy someone elses work. I will work at my own pace. and get it done on my own. People here wont care if I type crappy, or if i spell stuff wrong, as long as they can ready it. and they understand it, Thats all they care about.


----------



## KiVan (Jan 13, 2003)

I spoke as KiVan the guy, not the Admin, i know that happens to everyone to make mistakes we are all human, the important thing is to LEARN from own mistakes and grow to be a better person.

I shall forgive you without no dubts and pray you learn from this error, and be a better reviewer i know you have the qualities just use them!

And everyone don't point the finger on him, i think he mad a great effort to make this un-easy post.

I don't see the honour of GBATemp decreased, we are a young website but we are trying to do our best to give people everything we can, and we may do errors too, but this will be a lesson to everyone ... so we will be better tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on TJ don't worry .. ok?


----------



## sigfried (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Dranzer. i would like to add this : 
I have written a lot of faqs on the internet and i really don't appreciate if someone steal my work. You are unforgivable TJ. Who will trust you from now on ?


----------



## JeX- (Jan 13, 2003)

well.....I don't know what to say....I did'nt exspect the responce to be so...so....positive. 

Thank You, Thank you guys for forgiving me. I now this will NEVER NEVER accour again. 

I am exstremely proud to be a member of this community, and as a higher status than other members I should have been loyal and setting an example to newer memders. 

I hope this has not effected the Forum in anyway, again thank you for you forgivness. 

**edit**
Sigfriend thats where I became very worried and I was thinking of leaving the forum, without any notice.  
I will *try* to build up the trust which I gained with the members of this forum.   

I understand some people will be disgusted of my actions. If only I could turn back time.....





-T J


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 13, 2003)

QUOTE(sigfried @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> I agree with Dranzer. i would like to add this :
> I have written a lot of faqs on the internet and i really don't appreciate if someone steal my work. You are unforgivable TJ. Who will trust you from now on ?


No no  you are taking me all wrong, He made a mistake.  Its forgivable like KiVan said. My response just means. You represent GBAtemp. So when ever you go and post on another forum. Remember what you say also reflects on yourself and us. 

But I agree though GBAtemp hasnt decreased any.. But, an example: 
You owned up to something. ok? Well than you went and done it again and again and again and again. That will end up looking bad.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 13, 2003)

T J, you are a good person, I can understand that you wanted to make a good impression in the magazine, and that this seemed like a good way to do it. 

I think it took a lot of courage to create this public apology, and I appreciate it.
I forgive you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you could of made excellent reviews of games you have played if you tried, and I look forward to reading any reviews you have to make in the future.


----------



## LoneWulf (Jan 13, 2003)

T.J. we're all humans, we learn from our mistakes, so I agree with KiVan.
You made an error, you were couragous enough to tell you made it, not everyone is capable of this.
So keep working, and don't lost your courage...


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2003)

Im nearly done with mine i think but I don't have to time to do too many reviews


----------



## JeX- (Jan 13, 2003)

As you have noticed I have forged reviews from other areas of the web claiming it was mine. 

All I can say is I am *deeply* sorry for what I have done, the reason for my actions where such that I want'ed to make a BIG impression of myself in the reviewing skills category.  Although this is no excuse for what i have done. 

I will accept FULL responcibility for my actions and take ANY punishment which is given to me, even if it includes to be removed from the magazine staff or even for the forum. 

I would acctually thank shingyau for reaveling my forgary, as it had made me realise how much of a fool i am. 

I especially apologise to KiVan and Alexander for what I have done, I am aware I may have damaged the Forum's high built reputation.

Again I cannot exspess the fact that I want to truly appologise for everything which I have done. 

As i said, I will be willing to accept any action of punishment drown to me, as I deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also plan to apologise to the true authors of the reviews, I should have known better not to carry out an action so awfull as this. 

-T J


----------



## Omero (Jan 13, 2003)

Come on... everyone does mistakes... and everyone knows that his mistakes won't be forgiven again next time


----------



## JeX- (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you guys.....I feel touched by your words... man, I feel like crying (but i'n not going to..) 

THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN, I PROMISE YOU THAT.

-T J


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2003)

AWWW come on now you're flooding you're room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 13, 2003)

Since all the things he's done were done as one event, I'll consider this a second chance. I was getting curious about the shift in writing styles, but it's not too far off...

TJ, at least you had the decency to apologize for your actions.  We've had a large number of people do really cruel things (several of which are in GBATemp Jail) and never apologize for any of them.  The fact that you do so is enough for me to forgive you.

I hold pretty much the same position as Shawn and KiVan.  I have no doubt that you'll be able to earn your position back, but earn it back is exactly what you need to do.  Don't worry, I'll be waiting.

Oh, and someone moderating the Mag forum: could you unlock and edit out my links in that last newspost to the plagarized reviews? Seeing as how they're a bit of a disgrace now, and they're linked on the front page...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## thebluesnote (Jan 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> Since all the things he's done were done as one event, I'll consider this a second chance. I was getting curious about the shift in writing styles, but it's not too far off...


Actually, I don't know who wrote that this was third chance, he was right. There were some minor issues before this.

Anyway, TJ is growing to be a better man thanks to GbaTemp, so it's alright.


----------



## ascully (Jan 16, 2003)

This seems to be a ongoing problem with the advent of the web, I have seen a lot of stories in the news of pupils copying essays off the web and submiting as there own too.

If that carries on we will end up with a generation of idiots, who can hardly spell or string sentences together.

Still your a brave man for owning up, and it also shows the calibur of people on this forum to forgive him

Well done guys I have faith in human nature once more


----------



## youll (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm actually somewhat surprised at the slew of nice responses here on this forum.  I know other forums I'm a member of wouldn't be nearly as forgiving.

While I do commend you for owning up to what you did, I think the responses here are taking a quite serious offense a little too lightly.

TJ, let me ask you a question... how old are you?

You're obviously not old enough to be in college yet, probably not even in what would be High School level here in the US, otherwise you'd already know the seriousness of what you did.  As has been mentioned in the other thread, if you were in college and got caught doing something like this - you'd be expelled, end of story.  You'd also find it incredibly difficult to be taken back into any school.  You've pretty much touched on the most serious offence in Academia.

However this is not academia, this is an internet forum community.
Expelling you from the forum would be extreme.

I strongly feel though, that you should be permanently removed from the Magazine staff.
You're going to have to learn somewhere along the line that this is unacceptable, and letting you stay on after this with this minor slap on the wrist sends the wrong message... to you, and to others reading this site.

I don't want to come off as a [email protected]$$ or an @$$hole, but I'd be very dissapointed if you were allowed to continue as a member of the magazine staff after this.


----------



## ent (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(T J @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> Sigfriend thats where I became very worried and I was thinking of leaving the forum, without any notice.Â


meh. don't see why you just came back with a different name?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Jan 16 2003 said:


> meh. don't see why you just came back with a different name?


He didn't.  What gave you that idea?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Kelsarn (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(ent @ Jan 16 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > meh. don't see why you just came back with a different name?
> ...


I think he means why didnt he do that for one he could get an ip ban or something.


----------



## ent (Jan 17, 2003)

sorry left out the word *didn't*:

meh. don't see why you *didn't* just come back with a different name?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Jan 16 2003 said:


> sorry left out the word *didn't*:
> 
> meh. don't see why you *didn't* just come back with a different name?


Double-accounters are caught (eventually) and banned.  Whatever he'd lost before would be multiplied by this double-accounting, not supported.

TJ is doing the right thing by continuing to work to repair his trust.  If he had double-accounted then it'd be worse, not better.

Check out the Jail.  A few people have made multiple accounts to get back in the forums.  They all suck.  TJ doesn't, especially compared to them (some may still argue that he sucks; I'm not one of them, but compared to those in the jail, he certainly doesn't!)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jan 17, 2003)

TJ it seems to me that this  plagurism (spelling i no) has brought the forum, which u should b glad are much more forgiving that others  which shows intergrety for the forum, closer together even tho i dont support plagurism but ur honesty has brought to me to the conclusion of forgiving u


----------



## xero (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, even though I never much watched the review section of this site, I must say that what happened is pretty serious.  Yes, we all know plagiarism is illegal, and I'd think most any other board would have him permanently banned immediately.

So on the one hand:

But think about this now...how many people here have plagiarized before and not gotten caught?  In real life, I mean.  I'd be willing to bet a bunch of us have.  Whther it's copying a quote and not putting a proper reference in a papaer to stealing blocks of text and not crediting the author, I doubt everyone here can say they are completely innocent.

And on the other hand:

If he owned up to murder in the first degree, would you all still be proud of him for owning up AND giving him a second/third chance?  I bet most people would be glad he came forward, but if he went free, chances could be good he'd kill again.  So what's to say he won't do this again or other staff members won't do it the first time?

Extreme?  Sure, but that's how I see it.  The credibility of the whole forum took a shot to the pills here, and it'll take a bit to get back up.

...But...then again, does it matter in the grand scheme of things?  Ah, the mysteries of life...


----------



## Opium (Jan 17, 2003)

TJ, doing what you did was just a silly mistake you should have thought through, your mistake was made on the net and now you've learned from your mistake, meaning you wont do it again, but most importantly you wont do it if one day your working for some really big company and you have to write and article on something. Although you did something wrong, i believe doing what you did was a positive thing because it will build to your character and your knowledge. I myself have done some very stupid things, things i think back to and wish i never did but till this day have i made that exact same mistakes i made in my past that i regreted? no i haven't, making mistakes has made me into a better person. The same applies to you. Ultimately the saying you learn from your mistakes is a very deep saying. You've just learned something, this is a positive experience. 





 Like my grandmother always says, "don't worry be happy!"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(xero @ Jan 17 2003 said:


> And on the other hand:
> 
> If he owned up to murder in the first degree [.....]








 It seems to be a too strength comparison for me...


----------



## ent (Jan 17, 2003)

anyway where'd ya nick the reviews from?

also i do reckon it's better to have come forward. saves getting bloody embarassed when someone catches ya.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Jan 17 2003 said:


> QUOTE(xero @ Jan 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > And on the other hand:
> ...


Hey, one of my friends likens typos on ANYTHING (even address books) to the death of thousands (by saying "it's okay to miss one out of a hundred letters? What if doctors dropped one out of a hundred babies? What if one out of a hundred pilots crashed their planes?"...).  This comparison Xero's making is extreme, but at least it's about something serious.  A better example would be comparing it to theft, which is, after all, what plagarism is.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## torN (Jan 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Omero @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> Come on... everyone does mistakes... and everyone knows that his mistakes won't be forgiven again next time


Why should he get a next time? And it clearly wasn't a mistake, he intended on doing it.

I pity tha f00 who cheats and copies work.


----------



## dice (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey King give it up already. He said sorry and he has been forgiven. Anyone who does something bad and apologised for it (and means it) should get another chance. ANYONE, me, you, shaun, Tempest,D2,  coolcat even KiVan, EVERYONE deserves a second chance if they are really sorry. I would say that TJ should get banned or be kicked of the team if he does anything like this again.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 13, 2003)

As you have noticed I have forged reviews from other areas of the web claiming it was mine. 

All I can say is I am *deeply* sorry for what I have done, the reason for my actions where such that I want'ed to make a BIG impression of myself in the reviewing skills category.  Although this is no excuse for what i have done. 

I will accept FULL responcibility for my actions and take ANY punishment which is given to me, even if it includes to be removed from the magazine staff or even for the forum. 

I would acctually thank shingyau for reaveling my forgary, as it had made me realise how much of a fool i am. 

I especially apologise to KiVan and Alexander for what I have done, I am aware I may have damaged the Forum's high built reputation.

Again I cannot exspess the fact that I want to truly appologise for everything which I have done. 

As i said, I will be willing to accept any action of punishment drown to me, as I deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also plan to apologise to the true authors of the reviews, I should have known better not to carry out an action so awfull as this. 

-T J


----------



## neocat (Jan 19, 2003)

STOP IT ALREADY! we all saw he was sorry so lets just let the thread die


----------



## sigfried (Jan 19, 2003)

I know Dranzer thought i musunderstood him but it's wrong, i agree with what he has written on his posts and i added a personal feeling for the people for whom the work was stolen. Nevermind anyway. 

I was rude with you TJ sorry, and i hope you'll write again for the gba temp magazine.

Mister Admin can you please lock this topic ?


----------



## KiVan (Jan 19, 2003)

yes, i suppose we said enough about the event, now we all will look ahead

closed


----------

